# NYU NYC v Singapore



## Elliott (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello,

I know there was a discussion forum on this topic last year, but I was wondering if anyone had advice to give to those of us who are choosing between the NYC/Singapore programs for the 2010 application? 

I would be especially interested in hearing from Tisch Singapore students - whether you feel as if you get enough support out there, if you think it's more difficult to fundraise/find investors in a foreign country than in the US, whether or not you are satisfied with the facilities, faculty, and program, etc. 

Also, I attended a Tisch Singapore information session, but was wondering if NYU hosted any formal panels w/ current Singapore students.

Thanks ahead of time for the responses! I really appreciate any information you might have!


----------



## Jane_ (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Elliott,

I have the same questions as you do.

I asked a couple of current students early last year about the programs and got nice reviews. Some of their teachers flew dircetly from NYU to teach in Singapore and the school was said to provide a certain amount of fund for their graduation films.

But I'm still not fully convinced, since they had never studied in NYC campus so the opinion was sort of unilateral and that was almost 2 year ago.

Now how about the information session? Was it useful, or somehow related to the application?

Thanks and I'll let you know if I get new information about the school.


----------



## pleiades (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm curious about this too. My feeling is that you would want to go to grad school in the city that you want to work in to build your networks within that city during school. Why would anyone choose Singapore over NYC? Honest question, no offense intended.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Oct 31, 2009)

i'm a tisch asia student first year. skype me if you have any questions:

username: elbigg
mail: pardomathias1@gmail.com

take care all!


----------

